# صناعة الأمونيا



## كيميكال (2 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم يا أعضاء منتدى المهندسين العرب
مساء الخير أو صباح الخير حيث ماكنتم.....

مشروع تخرجي عن إنتاج الأمونيا, لذا أرجو المساعدة.

تحياتي لكم


----------



## مهندس اليكس (2 مارس 2007)

صناعه الامونيا صناعه كبيره جدا وليست بسيطه وتحتاج الي ظروف خاصه من الضغط ودرجات الحراره فكيف ستتمكن من توفير تللك الظروف كما انها تحتاج الي عده انواع من العوامل المساعده (catalyst) فكيف ستتمكن من الحصول عليها وافيني بالرد وحدد طلبك وانا ابعتلك كل المعلومات اللي ممكن تساعدك .


----------



## softchem (2 مارس 2007)

*تدلل ؟ غالى والطلب رخيص*

فى الملفات المرفقة كل ماتريد عن صناعة الامونيا


----------



## كيميكال (7 مارس 2007)

المهندس أليكس ,, موضوع البحث صناعة الأمونيا بشكل عام.يعطيك العافيه

softchem ,, ماقصرت.

تحياتي لكم


----------



## laith_n (8 مارس 2007)

انا بحثي في المانيا في مجال صناعه الامونيا ماذا تريد بالتحديد


----------



## كيميكال (11 مارس 2007)

أهلن ليث 
بحث عن الأمونيا بشكل عام...يشمل:
Introduction
Flow Sheet
Material balance
Energy balance


تحياتي لك


----------



## laith_n (12 مارس 2007)

http://www.topsoe.com/site.nsf/all/BBNN-5PFHAD?opendocument
تصفح هذا الموقع فستجد ماتبحث عنه


----------



## كيميكال (15 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليث ...
الموقع غني بالمعلومات,
أشكر لك تعاونك
تحياتي لك


----------



## سوسو ليبيا (26 يناير 2011)

حتي انا مشروع التخرج عامله علي صناعة الامونيا وارجو المساعد منكم يا اخواني 
انا ابحث علي energy balance on ammonia production


----------



## s__s10 (20 أبريل 2011)

هلا بالكل !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

أنا مشروع تخرجيAmmonia plant in Oman

plant capacity 1500T/D
raw materail: natural Gas
Technology: holdar topose


I want ur help in mass and energy balance


----------



## emad abdelgawad (31 مايو 2011)

من اجمل المواقع اللى اشتركت فيها


----------



## alkhalidy (9 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم حبايبي في الله 
انا طالب هندسة ومشروع تخرجي production of ammonia 
فاذا ممكن مساعدتكم 
وجزاكم الله جزاء المحسنين 
شكراً مقدماً


----------

